# EVGA Classified X58 Motherboard Unveiled



## AuDioFreaK39 (Jan 8, 2009)

*EVGA Classified motherboard unveiled

the rumored "For The Win" edition* 

Living overclocking legend Peter Tan "Shamino" has just recently posted on his popular site VR-Zone a classified preview detailing EVGA's upcoming X58 motherboard. For the die hard EVGA enthusiasts, speculate no more, as this may be the X58 "FTW" edition board we have all been waiting for.

According to sources close to EVGA, however, the soon to be released board will officially be named "EVGA Classified". Therefore, the "FTW" moniker will can be disregarded from this point forward. We are anticipating this board before mid-February mainly because this timeframe would allow current EVGA X58 SLI owners to upgrade through EVGA's Step-Up Program.


There are more than several exciting new noteworthy features on this board that are now able to be mentioned. For instance, the board allows full 3-way SLI nForce 200 x16/x16/x16 style to be used with room left over for a PCI-E x1 audio card on the top slot. This essentially enables a flexible PCI-Express slot arrangement for the ultimate 3-Way SLI + PhysX + audio card setup that enthusiasts have only dreamed of up until now.

For users with water cooled or extreme cooled GPU setups, there are now four PCI-Express Enable/Disable jumpers, one per slot, that allow multi-GPU setups to be troubleshooted without having to take out the cards.

In addition, the CPU core power circuitry has been completely redesigned with Super-low ESR and ESL Film Capacitors placed right behind the CPU Socket, so only the cleanest power goes into the CPU. A high-quality CPU socket is also used, with three times the normal amount of gold content for the lowest impedance and highest current transfer. Furthermore, it is complemented by its slick shiny black anodized coloring.

Furthermore, VR-Zone's X58 SLI Classified preview article was written by EVGA's lead motherboard engineer Peter Tan "Shamino" can be found here.


*img116.imageshack.us/img116/5286/x5820classifiedcs1.jpg

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/5268/295x5820classifiedch5.jpg

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/2752/285x5820classifedme3.jpg

*img367.imageshack.us/img367/2697/c2uu0bm1.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Really cool !


----------



## amitash (Jan 8, 2009)

thats one cool looking mobo.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Apr 20, 2009)

MotherboardGuru said:


> Find details and videos for all of motherboards from *allmotherboards.info



Well, I just had a look through your little site and nowhere did I see the EVGA X58 SLI Classified on there.


----------



## sohancool (Apr 20, 2009)

amitash said:


> thats one cool looking mobo.



Awesome, i completely agree! Is that a quad SLI in the 3rd pic? [never seen one ]


----------



## ishanjain (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome man......
I am feeling like robbing a bank to own this thing.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2009)

isnt it a tri SLI?
and wats that small card doin there in b/w those GTX285s?


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Apr 27, 2009)

sohancool said:


> Awesome, i completely agree! Is that a quad SLI in the 3rd pic? [never seen one ]



I'm running Quad-SLI EVGA GTX 295s on mine.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 27, 2009)

kwel!!! mobo...just awesome


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't like the design of this board:

1) Totally unusable PCI slot
2) Problem connecting the jumper pins and front panel connectors and using LED (right end of the board) if all three X16's are used for huge cards like GTX295(which is rare by the way) 
3) That huge heatsink on northbrige could obstruct aftermarket coolers for CPU


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I didn't like the design of this board:
> 
> 1) Totally unusable PCI slot
> 2) Problem connecting the jumper pins and front panel connectors and using LED (right end of the board) if all three X16's are used for huge cards like GTX295(which is rare by the way)
> 3) That huge heatsink on northbrige could obstruct aftermarket coolers for CPU




1)mostly everyone who is going for this mobo will be using PCIe x1 slot for audio, and mostly on all 3-way sli mobos, the PCI slot becomes unusable.

2)high-end cabinets now come with standard pin connectors for front panel, so connecting them to those jumper pins placed on the extreme right of mobo is not a problem.

3)I don't think dat the NB heatsink is an obstacle to place any aftermarket coolers like TRUE 120 or V10 since their retention brackets for i7 will make them sit high above the edges of those NB heatsink.  

btw this mobo is intended for "the die hard EVGA enthusiasts"  and not for india markets. But personally I like Asus Rampage II Extreme than this EVGA FTW design.


----------

